# Ego System



## Dunginhawk (Jan 15, 2019)

So I am switching over from a rider (craftsman YT400) that ive had for about 8 years to an ego mower etc.
Ive recently bought the blower, snowblower, and the edger/trimmer Power head combo.

Ive read nothing but great things about EGO products, but I tell you the initial impressions they are leaving on me leaves something to be desired.
The snowblower was lost somewhere between Cali and me in Iowa. Its under investigation, meanwhile we have gotten a TON of snow and I could have really used it. So now Im waiting (cancelling actually) for an item that wont ever come. 
Great start.
Secondly the trimmer/edger/power plus head combo arrives in a package that is mangled. Upon opening it I find its USED. How in the world does something like that happen. Why would a company think a customer is OK buying a brand new item only to find its been used? No telling how many battery cycles etc, but the trimmer had obvious signs of use (chips in the plastic head, etc).
Not a good look if you ask me... Making me doubt my entire purchase.

The only shining light in all of this is that Home Depot credited me back 50$ for the snowblower and another $60 for the trimmer edger.
Their service is great... the rest... has really soured me on EGO


----------



## stotea (Jul 31, 2017)

It sounds like you bought everything through Home Depot. If so, none of those issues are Ego's fault, right?


----------



## stotea (Jul 31, 2017)

It sounds like you bought everything through Home Depot. If so, none of those issues is Ego's fault, right?


----------



## Dunginhawk (Jan 15, 2019)

from what Home depot tells me it actually ships (these items) from ego directly when its a shipable item like these were..that info could be totally wrong.
Either way, its a pretty crappy way to start


----------



## walk1355 (May 31, 2018)

I'm sorry you are having this bad experience. About a month ago I ordered a trimmer, edger, an extra trimmer attachment (so I could add my power rotary scissor head), and a pole saw attachment from home depot. everything arrived in perfect condition and was new. Just wanted to add my experience so others know it's not all bad from ego.


----------



## Dunginhawk (Jan 15, 2019)

All good man... 100000 reviews cant be wrong... Im sure the products are amazing, I dont doubt that one big. IN fact the blower just knocked over a jenga tower from 30 ft... Dad was proud, kids, not so much


----------



## walk1355 (May 31, 2018)

Dunginhawk said:


> All good man... 100000 reviews cant be wrong... Im sure the products are amazing, I dont doubt that one big. IN fact the blower just knocked over a jenga tower from 30 ft... Dad was proud, kids, not so much


I'd shove this right back on home depot. It's lame they are blaming the manufacturer. You gave your money to HD, it's HD problem. They should do better checks on their vendors.

I work for a food manufacturing company that uses ingredients manufactured by other companies. When there is a recall and it's because of on of our suppliers ingredients my company takes full responsibility because it's our job to make sure we are using good suppliers...


----------



## Dunginhawk (Jan 15, 2019)

well they did give me essentially 110$ off the price of them.. but yes.. I have not been thrilled with HD more than ego. Winter is about over and I have a snow blower (a monster 27" columbia that does great) just wanting to speed up the transition


----------



## stotea (Jul 31, 2017)

Dunginhawk said:


> from what Home depot tells me it actually ships (these items) from ego directly when its a shipable item like these were..that info could be totally wrong.
> Either way, its a pretty crappy way to start


Gotcha. Yeah, it's unfortunate either way. Hopefully it all works out well for you in the long run.


----------



## joeker (Oct 4, 2018)

walk1355 said:


> I'm sorry you are having this bad experience. About a month ago I ordered a trimmer, edger, an extra trimmer attachment (so I could add my power rotary scissor head), and a pole saw attachment from home depot. everything arrived in perfect condition and was new. Just wanted to add my experience so others know it's not all bad from ego.


@walk1355 , how do you like the trimmer and edger?? I'm currently running the Dewalt 20V brushless string trimmer for trimming/edging and I'm highly considering trading up to that system.


----------



## walk1355 (May 31, 2018)

@joeker I like it. It has plenty of power. It drives the power rotary scissors very well also, which is a pretty big piece of equipment in my opinion.


----------



## NateClark (Oct 30, 2017)

walk1355 said:


> @joeker I like it. It has plenty of power. It drives the power rotary scissors very well also, which is a pretty big piece of equipment in my opinion.


From looking at Amazon reviews, it seems like a few individuals have had problems with the edger attachment - is this anything you can speak to, or has it been pretty smooth sailing?


----------



## walk1355 (May 31, 2018)

NateClark said:


> walk1355 said:
> 
> 
> > @joeker I like it. It has plenty of power. It drives the power rotary scissors very well also, which is a pretty big piece of equipment in my opinion.
> ...


It works fine for me. I went and looked at the amazon reviews for the edger attachment. There are 9 reviews total and only one of them mentions a problem. I think he may have been trying to use his edger as a trencher...that's not what they are designed to do.


----------

